# Dinner



## Citizen Snips (Apr 18, 2011)

This was dinner last night. it was homemade pasta carbonara with spinach, garlic and bacon (my work ran out of guanciale for me to borrow). We served ourselves Chateau Montelena 2008 Riesling (the only Riesling i will drink). The carbonara and Riesling parred really well and was a wonderful meal.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great. So is that a pretty dry riesling?


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks fantastic, my only question is how were you going to return the guanciale you borrowed?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 18, 2011)

actually the riesling is not dry at all but the most important part is that it isn't too sweet either. it is a perfect balance for that particular grape. i cannot stand very sweet or very dry wines and this was easily the best riesling we tried on our trip to napa a year ago.

by borrowing the guanciale i meant that i would buy some jowels and start some to repay the amount that i took. my work is pretty cool about borrowing as long as people bring back the original product or in this case, the beginnings of the original product.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, looks great. I am a cheap date, my favorite reisling is a Chateau St. Michelle.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a good looking plate of pasta. 

Coincidentally, I also made Sphaghetti Carbonara on Monday, using a recipe from Marcella Hazan. I also used bacon instead of pancetta or guanciale because I couldn't get to the market. I didn't add spinach, but added italian parsley. Had an Italian white wine with dinner (name escapes me at this time). It was a hit with everyone.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 21, 2011)

mhlee said:


> That's a good looking plate of pasta.
> 
> Coincidentally, I also made Sphaghetti Carbonara on Monday, using a recipe from Marcella Hazan. I also used bacon instead of pancetta or guanciale because I couldn't get to the market. I didn't add spinach, but added italian parsley. Had an Italian white wine with dinner (name escapes me at this time). It was a hit with everyone.


 
sounds like we were thinking alike this week. the key for this dish in my opinion is fresh pasta. it doesn't taste the same without it


----------



## mhlee (Apr 21, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing - maybe its a KFF thing that people think alike and that's why those of us are here. :thumbsup:

I'll have to try it with fresh pasta. I've never had it with fresh pasta, but it sounds delicious. 

I used Latini dried spaghetti. I haven't used Latini in years (because of cost). It's an Italian pasta that's extruded through bronze dies so it has a rougher surface than the commercially made stuff and is made with better wheat. Sauce literally just sticks to it. 

I found a box in the back of a cupboard and decided to use it. I wish I had taken pictures of it; the grated cheese just sticks all over the pasta. The pasta has much better flavor as well. The only thing I can say is that it tastes more "wheaty" and has better integrity.


----------



## Jay (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful looking carbonara. It's an easy dish to prepare, but difficult to get just right.

As for rieslings, give me a Müller-Catoir or Zind-Humbrecht.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jay said:


> As for rieslings, give me a Müller-Catoir or Zind-Humbrecht.



Two of my absolute favorites. I still have a few 1990 MC Trockenbeerenauslesen in my fridge, maybe it's time to test another one. It was my birthday yesterday, after all...

Stefan


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

Your dinner choice is great and nice and almost it is also a lit one and no much calories in your food and also suitable. I eat brown rice with chicken curry and salad in my dinner.


----------



## Korem (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear your dinner food is good and healthy. There is lot of energy in your food. I never eat it before because i eat salad, and vegetables in my dinner but i will try to make it today because i like your food. Thanks for posting.


----------

